# HARC Round #9 rescheduled to October 10, 2009



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Due to an abundance of rain that has fallen on/around the River Track, we have been forced to reschedule to the next available date of October 10, 2009. There is simply not enough time for the track to dry, and then to do enough work on it to be in a race-able state.

I apologize on behalf of Mother Nature, but it's better to know now and in time for many of us to change our plans, rather than the night before or the day of!

So, the schedule for the rest of the year as of now is:

10/10 - Round 9 @ The River Track
10/24 - Round 10 @ Mike's
11/21 - Round 11 @ The River Track
12/13 - Toys for Tots @ Mike's
1/2/09 - Round 12 @ Mike's

If you have any question, feel free to contact me:
[email protected]

P.S. Friday night races at The River Track, and Saturday afternoon races at Mike's should help you to get your fix in between races!!!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

How about everyone meet at Mike's for their saturday race? I still wanna race!


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

NO!!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

hmm, interesting


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

good idea willy.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm game if the rain holds off.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

You can count me in if its a 50/50 race...what you think Phil?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you wont will anyway, why does it matter? JK ; )


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'll be there, I want to try out the new layout anyway...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

will = win


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> will = win


"win or lose" translates to "Will or Mark"

HAHAHA


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

mmorrow said:


> you wont will anyway, why does it matter? JK ; )


You got a point, I'll just stay home and get ready for the river race in November.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Lets have it at Mikes this Saturday!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

We will be there.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be there. Hopefully!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow! Oct 10 might work for me, it's the one weekend we don't have tennis scheduled.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bumpity-bump!!

Just a friendly reminder!

Let's hope the weather cooperates this time around! Track should be ridiculously tacky!

Anybody running a new car? New motor? New electronics?


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Bumpity-bump!!
> 
> Just a friendly reminder!
> 
> ...


fist time with he O'Donnell at the river

________________________
O'Donnell Z01-B TEAM
Nitro Juice 
Victory R/C
A-1 Hobby


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How is it working at Mike's Cassidy? Likes/Dislikes thus far?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

FYI, for those of you worried about the weather, I talked to Darren and they will make a call as to whether or not the track will be raceable no later than Wednesday so that other plans can be made if necessary. 

As of now, race is still on.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I talked to Doug (AKA Track Yeti) a little while ago. The track did not get that big arse rain storm that came through a little while ago. We still look OK


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

****, I hope I can make it. Wife is going to Sam Houston Homecoming that weekend. So, I am hoping my mom will watch the kiddos.


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> How is it working at Mike's Cassidy? Likes/Dislikes thus far?


The car is working out great so far, last time i went the car was hooked.

______________________
O'Donnell Z01-B TEAM
Nitro Juice
Victory R/C
A-1 Hobby


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Track is going to be pumped out today. Hopefully, we will get little to no rain for the rest of the week.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> Track is going to be pumped out today. Hopefully, we will get little to no rain for the rest of the week.


They are saying friday will be very wet.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I know the forcast does not look good but.......we have a lot of storms come in off the gulf and don't start dropping rain until they pass us. Time will tell.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> I know the forcast does not look good but.......we have a lot of storms come in off the gulf and don't start dropping rain until they pass us. Time will tell.


True. Just saying that's all.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I just hope the track is good for Friday night race.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

All water has been pumped out. We are praying for no rain at this point.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Track is drying out nicely. We got no rain today. They are showing a 70% chance for rain for Friday. Have to wait and see what happens then.


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Darren, I seen some pictures of roundrock yesterday was that a new type of marathon race Doug was doing? He must have been 3 sheet's in the wind!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Doug wasn't 3 sheets to the wind. HE WAS DOUG!! RELAX, CALM DOWN!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

captdave said:


> Darren, I seen some pictures of roundrock yesterday was that a new type of marathon race Doug was doing? He must have been 3 sheet's in the wind!


He was winning the "First annual but* naked invetaionals" Thank god there was no competetion.:work:


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Relax...*

take it easy...calm down.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Not looking good.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Race at Mikes!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I can make an evening race at Mike's.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

According to the radar, I should be getting hit here at work (59S & BW8) in the next 10 minutes. Storm appears to be very fast moving with a fairly narrow band of heavy rain. We have a few volunteers at the track right now. Pumps are in place to begin pumping and they a digging a few trenches to aid in drainage. If this move as fast as it appears we still have decent shot of racing tomorrow.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It flooded like mad here in West Houston!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

i will be there Darren around 6 to help out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Just talked to Darren and word from Doug is that the track got very little rain, and the storm has blown over and passed. 

According to Doug, the track will be ready to race!

I hate I'm going to miss this one! Ya'll have fun guys!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

At 3:00 it is still pouring down in west houston.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Same here up North Will..............but the River always has different weather for some reason.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

two words 
"Track Yeti"

enough said


----------



## O.P. (Apr 12, 2005)

will there be a race tonight at River Track?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The other thread about Friday Night Racing says yes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Both races are cancelled...........HARC and Friday night


----------

